# Stro late for another practice and suspended



## 23 (Apr 23, 2005)

Which i think he should be on the shopping list.

I dont think the team should waste anymore time on a loser like this. Send him to a team where he can run and not have to think.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Could we atleast get a 1st rnd pick for him??


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

package him and DA for anyone dumb enough to take the deal


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

This is not good. We're going to have him for another five years


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

trade him now, he's a moron as it is. He's one of the worst players I've seen on the rockets.


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

Stromile has to be the worst free agent signing this season.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Wilmatic2 said:


> Stromile has to be the worst free agent signing this season.


Worse than Jerome James???....nah


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Move him to Chicago, since they need some PF, with Norris, Wesley and Derek Anderson, for Sweetney, Tim Thomas, Pike and Pargo... give them some 2nd rounder if needed. I'm sure that JVG will like Sweetney, Tim Thomas will backup the SF position, and Pike and Pargo can help also... And Swift may pair well with Tyson in Chicago... Wesley and DA may help them, while Norris is only a cap throw-in, and will be in inactive list, like TT actually is!


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

i say we look at teams that like to run the floor or use athleticism to their advantage. denver (esp if they lose kmart), gsw, and atlanta all seem like they could be suitors.


----------



## i_like_the_hawks (Feb 2, 2006)

dude atlanta is awesome we beat the pistons and the spurs this season. we dont want an underachiever like _stromile swift_ comming into our organization and ruining our team.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Ship him to New York, they love guys like him over there.

Maybe we can get David Lee or Ariza from them.


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

I'd ship him anywhere, even for a second rounder....

Well not really, we could get somebody useful for him. Maybe Channing Frye?


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

Wilmatic2 said:


> Stromile has to be the worst free agent signing this season.


Remember the team that Gumby inheirted? Kato, Francis, Mobley, KThomas, Mo Taylor? Remember how we thought we gave too much money to Kato and Taylor? Remember how we said we needed to upgrade our PF spot? OOHHHHH how I long for those days? 

Stromile makes my stomach ache... even when he plays a tolerable game, I just can't stand to watch him? I don't like him as a player, I have no opinion on him personally. He doesn't add anything to the team? *Can we trade him for Eddie Griffin, that's how I feel. We all hated Griffin for basically leaving the team in the lurch, now I would crawl across broken glass to get rid of him*? He is easily the worst player to get time on a Rockets team, yes worse than Bowen, Bowen has a watch. Bowen isn't a turnover machine, and a nonYaopasser. He's talentless but tolerable. Swift is intolerable. He disgraces the uniform, goes against what the organization claims to hate....Lethargy apathy effortless, he never play on a Rudy team.... :curse: 

I can tolerate aging players, injured players, limited players, I can't tolerate someone who seems to not care about winning and laying it out on the court? How often does he boxout? Never, That's what I thought. How often does he snatch boards away from other guys> I mean guys on the opposing team? I said before he's passionless, he's a collect a check guy. Does just enough to say the 'right things when people criticize him, all the while doing nothing productive. 
Let's just trade him this week for a second rdr and be done with it, I'd rather have an old Rocket like Kato or Taylor or Griffin, or even Kmart and his bum leg, we could always cut him? I bet NJNets would take him back....I would rather have a sometime healthy Kmart who lays it down than a fulltime Stromile


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

The Suns would love to have a guy like him.


How much is he getting a year?


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

SunsFan57 said:


> The Suns would love to have a guy like him.
> 
> 
> How much is he getting a year?


Umm, no, no they wouldn't.

Dude's so dumb he stayed up all night studying for his blood test.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Wow this deal doesnt look so good for you guys anymore. I was skeptical about him playing in JVG's system in the first place. This would be a good time to start looking for trades before he completely becomes a burden to the organization


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

It's ashame that we're still looking for a guy to play up to his potential and he's been in the league as long as Stro has.

Somebody will take him coss he's extremely talented and athletic, but Houston needs to trade him and get his laziness out of there. If he ever decided to play hard and to his potential then he'd be the perfect PF for the Rockets. But I don't see that day coming.


----------

